# Zum Testen kostenlos!!



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Unsere Partner Think Big und Angelcenter Potsdam beschreiben die Einsatzmöglichkeiten dieser neuen Sprengringgeneration. Außerdem werden zum Testen Sprengringe verlost!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=luresaver


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Moin Thomas!
Solche Ringe täten mich schon interessieren ich schicke gleich mal ne Mail los!


----------



## masch1 (31. März 2003)

Hab mich auch beworben zum Testen auf Hitra sind ja ne Menge Boardis oben


----------



## leguan8 (1. April 2003)

ich habe mich auch gerade beworben. hitra und ostsee.


----------



## leguan8 (19. April 2003)

habe soeben meine lursaver bekommen in der stärke 14-15 lbs. freue mich risieg. werde hoffentlich bals losgehen zum testen.


----------



## masch1 (19. April 2003)

Juppiiii ich hab auch welche:z :z  25-30 lb

da können wir ja Testen in Hitra:m


----------



## Hummer (19. April 2003)

Meine 12 lb Ringe sind heute angekommen. 

Sie haben allerdings schon bei 4,9 kg Zugbelastung aufgemacht statt bei ca 5,4 kg. Das reicht für meine Zwecke aber dicke.

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, werden sie am Montag in der Ostsee getestet.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2003)

Jepp! Meine sind auch da. (14-15 Ibs) #6 Ich weis nur noch nicht wann nich testen kann. Aber das wird schon bals so weit sein hoffe ich.


----------



## abu (20. April 2003)

Heute bekommen und gleich ausprobiert. Aber nach zwei Stunden ohne vernünftigen Hänger hab ich´s dann aufgegeben  .


----------



## Tinsen (21. April 2003)

yippie, habe auch mal was gewonnen ! werde sie wohl am 1.5. testen können....


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. April 2003)

Wieso bekomme ich sowas nicht mit wenn es was umsonst gibt:q :q  wollte doch auch mal testen:c


----------



## masch1 (21. April 2003)

Du krigst von meinen eins ab in Hitra zum Testen sind ja 10 St. drinn:m


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. April 2003)

@ Masch1

Danke, aber so meinte ich das zwar nicht aber auch gut.:q 

Ist ja ein Glück nicht meer lang hin, wird auch langsam Zeit das wir loskommen bin überhippelich:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2003)

> Wieso bekomme ich sowas nicht mit wenn es was umsonst gibt


Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Auch mal das Magazin unter www.Anglerpraxis.de lesen:m :m :m

PS:
Auch in der Maiausgabe gibts wieder was zu testen


----------



## abu (5. Mai 2003)

Nach meinen ersten Test muß ich sagen, daß die Lursaver gut funktionieren. Man sollte aber von Zeit zu Zeit den richtigen Sitz überprüfen da sie sich manchmal beim Werfen verdrehen. 
Ich würde sicherheitshalber noch in der Schnurstärke etwas höher gehen damit sie auch sicher auslösen und nicht die Schnur gesprengt wird. 
Hab mir schon ein paar Euro gespart #h


----------



## Tinsen (7. Mai 2003)

also ich habe die teile neulich an meinen neuen wobbler rangemacht.

ich wollte welche für eine 15ner fireline. habe aber richtig dicke luresaver bekommen (habe sie gerade nicht vor mir; war glaube ich von 16-21 lbs, die vorletzte angabe auf der dose)

ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, daß die auslösen, bevor die schnurr reißt....

na mal sehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2003)

Testen macht kluch!!!


----------

